# Eset Security Firewall blocking Youtube and Google



## chengeto (Apr 20, 2009)

Okay guys my Eset smart security is blocking Youtube and Google.However, when l disable it these websites connect nicely. What should l do to fix this problem ?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Put them in the exceptions. Is this ESET Smart Security version 3.x? I had so much trouble with that firewall that I dumped it and loaded up just the ESET AV product without the firewall.


----------



## chengeto (Apr 20, 2009)

johnwill said:


> Put them in the exceptions. Is this ESET Smart Security version 3.x? I had so much trouble with that firewall that I dumped it and loaded up just the ESET AV product without the firewall.


It is 4.x and how do l put them in the exceptions ?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't have the 4.x firewall loaded, but you just have to select Advanced Configuration and then go under the firewall settings section.


----------

